# Thinking of a Jack Russell



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Ooops wrong place.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i don't know, if rodents & ***** crapping in the feed is your biggest threat, then a JRT might be the best guard for you.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

That doesn't make it an LGD though, just an LFGD (livestock food guardian dog).

Peg


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

well then let me try again
if fox, **** & rodents are killing your poultry & rabbits, then a JRT might be just the thing.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

If frisbee's were attacking my chickens, I would totally want a jack russell


----------

